# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Vic Reeves to appear in Corrie???

## Perdita

If reports are to be believed, we can soon expect comedian Vic Reeves to be serving a stint on Coronation Street's cobbles.

The Shooting Stars man â real name Jim Noir â is apparently a massive fan of the soap, and according to The Sun, he will appear as a shopkeeper in 20 episodes.

ITV hasn't made official comment on the rumoured arrival yet, so we can take the idea with a pinch of salt â but we really would love to see it happen.

Vic reportedly asked producers whether he could star in the soap back in 2015 â and is said to have even proposed that he played the long-lost son of Norris Cole. Obviously that never came into fruition.

The potential name of Vic's new character hasn't come along with these reports â but it is believed he will begin shooting in the soap soon.

As referenced in The Sun's article, Vic Reeves said a couple of years ago: "I have watched Corrie since I was little and have never ever missed an episode.

"For me it's the greatest TV. I'd love to be on Corrie, it would make my life complete."


Â©  ITV
And his favourite character of all time? Mary Taylor, played by Patti Clare. Well, when she knocks out zingers like she was the other day, we can see where he is coming from.

Digital Spy

----------


## LouiseP

Jim Moir not Noir.

----------

